# CX-1 Question...



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have one coming to me... 
I -think- it is a 2010 model...
Regardless of year, do all the CX-1's have english BB threads??
Thx!


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Yes. All 2009 and newer Colnago's have english bb's.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Just wondering - even the C50's and Italian Colnago's? I thought Italian threads were the ultimate determination of Italian-ness. One way to check all those "Made in Italy" Reparto Corse Bianchis


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Sablotny said:


> Just wondering - even the C50's and Italian Colnago's? I thought Italian threads were the ultimate determination of Italian-ness. One way to check all those "Made in Italy" Reparto Corse Bianchis


All Colnagos made in Italy after mid-2009 have English bb's. Not sure of the exact date, but it was mid 09 as far as I know. Ernesto commented at Interbike that year that dealers demanded uniformity and he felt that the Italian thread was a dinosaur globally, so he went full English. And not all RC Bianchi's were Italian thread either. I owned two Italian made RC's that were both English threaded.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thx!
Planning to build with 7900, so now I can use a Chris King Bottom Bracket..


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Guess that's why its about impossible to find ceramic bearing, Italian threaded BB's for my 7800. I'll leave the Bianchi for another debate - I've seen pictures of Ti Litespeeds contracted out to Bianchi with "Made in Italy" decals.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sablotny said:


> Guess that's why its about impossible to find ceramic bearing, Italian threaded BB's for my 7800. I'll leave the Bianchi for another debate - I've seen pictures of Ti Litespeeds contracted out to Bianchi with "Made in Italy" decals.



Here you go, italian or english, DA ceramic (7900, but works fine with 7800):

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...termarket-7900-bottom-bracket-5981.314.0.html


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Sablotny said:


> Guess that's why its about impossible to find ceramic bearing, Italian threaded BB's for my 7800. I'll leave the Bianchi for another debate - I've seen pictures of Ti Litespeeds contracted out to Bianchi with "Made in Italy" decals.


The Easton ceramic BBs work fine with Dura Ace too...I had one for my C50 before I decided to switch to Campy...


----------

